# Salary - Will new employer know what my old one was



## DublinGuy_ (25 Mar 2015)

Salary offer in Public Sector companies

Does your last salary (salary in the last salary slip) effect your offer salary in a public sector company.

My yearly salary has never been more than 30k now this year in February I got a job for 41k but offer for withdrawn after two days , they paid me one months salary 3450 euro in liew , Now I have got a 1 year contract with a public sector company ,they have asked for recent salary slip , I had a salary slip for last year for 2500 according to 30k per annum . I have given them that salary slip. The Hr later mailed me saying have you been paid anymore than that ,if yes then send that salary slip , I don't want to give them this 3450 salary slip as offer was withdrawn because of a bad reference. I have provided them with 2500 salary , also my total earning for the year 2015 is 3450. Is it ok to give the last year salary slip only with 2500. Or can it can get me in trouble later on.

Also I have given them pps number , can they find out my earnings for the year from the pps number or they need p45 for that


----------



## trasneoir (26 Mar 2015)

DublinGuy_ said:


> Now I have got a 1 year contract with a public sector company ,they have asked for recent salary slip


To me, that's an extraordinary request. I'd be (politely) asking why they want it.

Have you signed a contract (one with a salary written on it)?
At any stage in the process, did they directly ask you about your previous salaries? If so, what did you answer?


----------



## elcato (26 Mar 2015)

If they asked for a recent salary slip I think they are just requesting this rather than a P45 so they can see you year to date figures for payroll. Given that it's public service I would not be surprised that they would only have one way of doing things over the years and would be clueless as to other ways of setting up things.


----------



## DublinGuy_ (26 Mar 2015)

They asked me to send recent salary slips, according to that they said they will make a salary offer.

I don't want to give them the P45 as it is from the company from where I got terminated obviously I didn't mention it on the CV also,
I was hoping once I join , I will later give p45 to the accounts department, yesterday Hr called me looking for a salary cert, I think they have my PPS number , can they find out from that I got one payment after that also.


----------



## elcato (26 Mar 2015)

DublinGuy_ said:


> They asked me to send recent salary slips, according to that they said they will make a salary offer.


This sounds dodgy. Why would you take up a job contract without knowing what they were paying you.


----------



## DublinGuy_ (26 Mar 2015)

elcato said:


> This sounds dodgy. Why would you take up a job contract without knowing what they were paying you.



Hr told me on phone the salary , said if I have any other salary cert then send that also or letter from Hr


----------



## G7979 (26 Mar 2015)

This sounds very strange to me also - your previous salary has no bearing on the new company they should pay what the role and your experience for the role demands - ie the going rate. 
If you do not have a P45 or for some reason or dont want to give it in then ask them for their employer number, call the revenue office and submit it and ask for a statement to be sent to your new employer, it took about a week the last time I did it.  
It wont detail each payslip or payments, or even the company that paid it to you, if they query the amounts which might be off from the salary you told them you were on previously, based on the large payslip in the middle there are many things you can say - for example it was a temp contract, short term thing, or holiday pay owing etc. Be careful though lies have a way of catching up with you, but there is no reason for them to need access to your previous data, other than your year to date tax info.


----------



## Steven Barrett (26 Mar 2015)

DublinGuy_ said:


> They asked me to send recent salary slips, according to that they said they will make a salary offer.



They should pay you what they think you are worth, not what another employer thinks you are worth. 

They are trying to pull a fast one. Say they are willing to pay €40k for the role and see you are paid €30k at the moment. They'll figure, 'if we offer this guy €36k, he'll be getting a 20% pay rise and he'll be dancing about the room and we'll get him for €4k cheaper'. 

Don't be afraid to question why they want these slips. Tell them you want the offer and will submit them when you receive the contract. They have already gone through their recruitment process and you are the one they want for the role. 

As an aside, why are you using someone as a reference if they are giving you a bad one?

Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## DublinGuy_ (5 Apr 2015)

Can the accountant enter my details on ROS if i give him my pps and date of birth, can he see my last employment and can he see my tax details for the year.

Another thing that I have noticed on the p45 is that it is given on a Week 1 basis will that add extra complexity to my situation.


----------



## Newbie-employee (7 Apr 2015)

How about submit a Form 12 with your intended hoped-for salary but wiht all other amounts remaining correct. When the demand/P21 issues for underpaid taxes, present this to your new employer.  Then go back and correct the tax-return subsituting in the correct actual salary figure. (Of course though, you will be rumbled if they insist on payslips)


----------



## Bronte (7 Apr 2015)

I'm at a loss to understand why you have to give a new employer your salary slip.  It's none of their business.  Payroll only needs to know one's revenue allowances surely.


----------



## Bolter (9 Apr 2015)

As far as I am aware, they have to offer you the job on the minimum entry point of the relevant scale (often scales have about seven or eight points) however it was open to them, in the past, to offer higher depending on your experience etc.
 I notice now all the ads saying starting salary is at entry point of scale only.  You should check out the salary scale for your job. They can't offer lower than the entry point. Most salary scales are available on dept of finance website. 
If you have a written offer for the job, it would be difficult enough to withdraw it. It is common practice in public service to request most recent payslip on joining. It's just for payroll. g7979 advice above is good.


----------



## DublinGuy_ (26 Apr 2015)

G7979 said:


> If you do not have a P45 or for some reason or dont want to give it in then ask them for their employer number, call the revenue office and submit it and ask for a statement to be sent to your new employer, it took about a week the last time I did it.



After calling the revenue which statement should I ask them for , I mean whats the exact name for it. Also will this statement include my Year to date salary, tax and USC also , along with the Tax Credits.


----------



## G7979 (27 Apr 2015)

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...ditions/pay_and_employment/no_p45_no_p60.html

You should just ask them to forward your tax credits cert to your new employer


----------

